# Fog light harness for Mk3



## MK3XL (Oct 1, 2008)

So im getting another mk3 but theres a little problem,
the fog light harness isnt hooked up and i was wondering if someone would be so kind to give me a step by step or at least what wiring up the harness consists of. Ive just never really learned too much about the wiring of the car and it would be a big help and probly save me some time. thanks


----------



## MK3XL (Oct 1, 2008)

bump anynone wanna help. please.


----------



## jamezwhite (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: (MK3XL)*

the best and easiest way to do it is grab a full harness from a car with foglights. there is a factory main connect just above the rad. disconnect, pull harness out, and install new harness. 
After that just go to radio shack and ask for a 30a automotive relay(or the one from the car you took the harness from), install in the fuse panel, and get a switch with a fog function and install that.
All in all its easy, and is done within an hour.


----------



## MK3XL (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks bump and im not putting a new harness in, im just putting in fog lights to begin with cause its a gls and they dont come with fog lights


----------



## A2B4guy (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (MK3XL)*

Take some time to find answers in the Mk3 FAQ post.


_Quote, originally posted by *Fields_Dubbin* »_ DIY Fog Lights for MK III Golf/Jetta w/o factory fogs
I have a '97 Jetta GL, and I was interested in getting factory fog lights. However, I didn't have the factory wiring harness to do so, nor did I have the switch located in the dash. I bought the North American switch and 2 sets of fog lights from a fellow member. 
The following were the items I used, and that you'll need:
1) Soldering Iron
2) Head Gun or a lighter
3) Small diameter shrink tube 
4) Small snips (wire cutters)
5) Rosin Core solder
6) 1 (one) yellow ring terminal
7) 16 Gauge wire
8) Crimp tool for crimping ring terminals (if possible)
9) 30 Amp relay for Fog lights and a 15 Amp fuse or greater 
10) North American Fog Light Switch
11) Electrical Tape
Remove the dual dummy panels within the bumper, and gently place each fog light into it's designated location to measure wire.
On the passenger side, I measured out a ground wire to be long enough to travel to the battery, and a positive wire long enough to go to the round connector located under the rad shroud. I cut back a portion of each wire, "tinned" the wire, and cut a piece of shrink tube long enough to cover the wire and the fog light connector. When looking at the back of the fog light, the ground is the top connector, while the power is the bottom. Although it doesn't matter, I chose to do it like that. You can open up the light to double check, this is the same for both lights. I repeated this step for the drivers side fog light.
*When looking at the round connector, the Grey w/ Yellow stripe is the power for the fog lights. If you either cut the wire, or remove a portion of the casing, you can twist and solder the two power wires for each fog light to the bare powe wire. Make sure you have enough wire, because in this case it might be better to have a little too much, than not enough. After soldering the 3 (three) wires together, I used electrical tape to seal the wires, and reused the split loom to cover all of the wires up. *
For the two ground wires, I twisted them together and crimped them inside a Yellow Ring terminal (10 to 12 gauge wire) and put a piece of shrink tube over the end, and used electrical tape to further seal it. 
I tried to run the wires from each fog in an "out of the way" area, and zip tied the wires in a nice and clean manner. 
I purchased a relay from my local Radio Shack/The Source (in Canada). It was an "Automotive Relay", rated @ 30 amps. Cost me appoximately $11.75 CAD. This relay plugs directly into the #10 relay slot, known as the Fog Light Slot. Also make sure to have a 15 amp fuse or greater in the Fog Light fuse slot for this system to work. 
For the final step, I switched out my stock headlight switch for the North American Fog Light switch. Where'd you normally twist the lever clockwise to activate your marker lights and dash lights, you'd pull the lever out to activate the Fog Lights on the North American switch. 
If your fog lights came with mounting hardware (ie. bolts to secure the housing in the bumper) your set. My lights didn't, so I'll have to get some 1/4" bolts and lock nuts to secure the housing inside the bumper. Middle dummy panels can also be purchased from the dealership, or the local junk yard. 
This job took me approx. 1.5 hours with the tools listed above. Should you not have all of the tools, it might take you a little longer, provided you have soldering and electrical know-how. An interesting thing to note as well is that my fog lights stay on with the Low and High Beams, and I'm not 100% sure if they are supposed to do that or not.



_Modified by A2B4guy at 10:11 PM 2-7-2009_


----------



## MANU01 (Aug 7, 1999)

*Re: (jamezwhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamezwhite* »_the best and easiest way to do it is grab a full harness from a car with foglights. there is a factory main connect just above the rad. disconnect, pull harness out, and install new harness. 
After that just go to radio shack and ask for a 30a automotive relay(or the one from the car you took the harness from), install in the fuse panel, and get a switch with a fog function and install that.
All in all its easy, and is done within an hour.









^
That's by far the easiest way of doing it. 
But I went a step further, and got myself a GTI headlight harness and installed fog lights and dual chamber headlights on Golf GL I used to own.


----------



## Oricalcos123 (Nov 12, 2008)

hmm that some good info been looking for wiring and i like the harness idea, there is a red GTI by where i live and they might impound it so ill just tell the guy ill give him 400 bucks and ill take it haha.


----------



## MANU01 (Aug 7, 1999)

*Re: (Oricalcos123)*

and it's plug'n'play.


----------



## fuquar (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Fog light harness for Mk3 (MK3XL)*

There was a company that was selling the wiring kit to add fog lights a few years ago. I can't remember who it was, but I think I still have the harness I took out and can probably look up how it was connected. Probably wouldn't hurt to search or ask in the MkIII forum.
Nevermind. It was Evolution Sports out of Washington and they're listed as a 'Dead Advertiser' now. I'll look tonight and see if I can find the wiring.


_Modified by fuquar at 2:32 PM 2-12-2009_


----------

